# Solved: router issue: 2.4ghz not working, 5ghz working



## am11qy (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi, I have a netgear WNDR3400 100nar router, dual band, 2.4ghz and 5ghz. I set up 2 connections. On the 2.4ghz I set up a WEP connection with 64 bit encryption for my wireless repeater (WNR2000). On the 5ghz i set up WPA2 for regular use. Unfortunately my computer does not support 5ghz or atleast i dont think it does. My samsung tv picks up the 5ghz so I connected to that, the macbook pro connects to the 5ghz. The other computer I want on the 2.4 ghz with the repeater. Hardlined via ethernet anything and everything works. For some reason 2.4ghz wont connect wirelessly and does not even give me the option to enter the hex key. just says unable to connect. the 2.4 doesn't work on anything (currently the repeater is offline until I can fix this issue). Infact, ignore the repeater info. I think there is a problem with the distribution of the IP addresses. Could they be overlapping between the 2.4 and the 5? The next item on the network (tv) using 5ghz, occupies sequence 2 under the ip address....whatever the default is it would occupy 192.168.1.2. I have reformatted my computer, uninstalled and reinstalled network drivers, as much as I could do with the computer itself so I'm assuming it is the router. I've disconnected it and reconnected it, reset it, redone the whole network multiple times, renewed the IP address. What is going on? Can anyone help me please.


----------



## xalerik (Jan 19, 2012)

1. OS version, service pack?
2. It's better to have on 2.4GHz WPA or WPA2 too.
3. Tried disable encryption on 2.4?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Ditto on *xalerik*'s encryption comment and question. And make sure MAC Address filtering is disabled.

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you need help with that see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.

And show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## am11qy (Feb 2, 2012)

windows 7, serv pk 1
I'm running a repeater, or will be so I have to use WEP on the 2.4
and yes, I have disabled the security and still no luck
it will connect, drop, connect drop, like reallllly fast, like its going crazy.SO fast that if you blink you will miss it.


----------



## am11qy (Feb 2, 2012)

okay so i tried again, and now it works with wpa2 but why wont wep work?


----------



## xalerik (Jan 19, 2012)

Its strange, i don't see any link with repeater and wep encryption. AFAIK access point/router operating mode not affects encryption type must be used. Which wireless network adapter you have in PC?
You should avoid use of WEP


----------



## am11qy (Feb 2, 2012)

my netgear router made me do it when I had 2 wrn2000 routers. let me see if its any different. But why wont any of my devices connect or even give me the chance to put in the hex key with wep


----------



## am11qy (Feb 2, 2012)

Name	[00000007] Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter


----------



## am11qy (Feb 2, 2012)

and yes, my router says no other security options but wep are available for repeating


----------



## am11qy (Feb 2, 2012)

If my WNDR3400 wont support WEP and it is required for repeater function. Could I attach a second router (another WNR2000) via one of the ports on my DUal band, set up WEP with repeating on the WNR2000 and have it repeat a third SSID to another WNR2000 in the house?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Windows 7 and Vista sometimes seem to struggle with WEP. Make sure you have the latest firmware for the router.


----------



## am11qy (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks everyone, I disabled the settings and reset them to wpa2 then once I signed in with it, changed it back to wep and now it works. no idea why wep didn't work right off the bat but none the less. thats what I had to do.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That's a bit strange. Thanks for telling us how you got it working.


----------

